# dwarf boa x normal bci?



## Spiff (Dec 3, 2010)

I was wondering what the outcome would be if you bread a sonoran boa to say a normal salmon bci or hypo? Or any normal bci to a dwarf?

Thanks

Paul


----------



## chris s (Jun 25, 2007)

all 50% dwarfs, so may take traits from both parents. if put to hypo same but same but half would be hypos


----------



## Spiff (Dec 3, 2010)

So is that the clutch would be 50% het dwarf or 50% of the clutch will be a visual dwarf?


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

Neither.

The animals would be called '50% dwarf' as all would be 'half normal half dwarf'.




Personally I wouldn't bother. Get another Sonoran and/or another bci and breed like to like.


----------

